# Remote Control Question



## troxel (Dec 26, 2012)

I recently moved into a newer home that has a Heatilator propane fireplace in the master bedroom.  I can't find the remote control for it, but found the "Smart Stat II Remote Control Kits" manual for it.  I can only turn the fireplace on if I remove the vent and slide the remote receiver to the ON position.  

Is the Smart Stat ii the only remote that will work with this unit?  Are there generic remotes that can just turn it ON or OFF?  Or, is there a way to turn on the fireplace with a switch?  

Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 26, 2012)

troxel said:


> I recently moved into a newer home that has a Heatilator propane fireplace in the master bedroom. I can't find the remote control for it, but found the "Smart Stat II Remote Control Kits" manual for it. I can only turn the fireplace on if I remove the vent and slide the remote receiver to the ON position.
> 
> Is the Smart Stat ii the only remote that will work with this unit? Are there generic remotes that can just turn it ON or OFF? Or, is there a way to turn on the fireplace with a switch?
> 
> Thanks!


 

The remote sending unit is tuned to the receiver & different manufacturer's units are generally NOT compatible. You will need another SmartStat sending unit & they probably will not break up a set. There may be a wall switch already wired in. Look for an 18 gage thermostat wire coming off the gas valve & disappearing thru the side of the unit. Most newly installed gas fire places are set up without the remote as they can be added later...


----------



## Lisaparn (Dec 26, 2012)

troxel said:


> I recently moved into a newer home that has a Heatilator propane fireplace in the master bedroom. I can't find the remote control for it, but found the "Smart Stat II Remote Control Kits" manual for it. I can only turn the fireplace on if I remove the vent and slide the remote receiver to the ON position.
> 
> Is the Smart Stat ii the only remote that will work with this unit? Are there generic remotes that can just turn it ON or OFF? Or, is there a way to turn on the fireplace with a switch?
> 
> Thanks!


 

What you need is a universal remote, they require a millivolt valve and are packaged with a receiver. Monessen manufactures a variety of remotes from a basic RCB (on/off) to an RCST (thermostat). Otherwise you can use the switch on the receiver you currently have to turn the gas fireplace on. You can view these remotes at gas-fireplace.com.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Dec 27, 2012)

Like Lisa says the unit is a standing pilot model. Get yourself a new complete remote. Keep in mind that all remotes are junk, manufactured in China by the low bidder. 

I would much rather have a wall switch.

Peace 

Brad


----------

